# Would you test early to get it over and done with??



## MissMayhem (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi the 2ww has finally got to me. OTD is tomorrow buy meant to have a beta so will be Monday at the earliest.  This morning I woke with proper gripey stomach and bowel; exactly what I get before AF so am convinced she's en route. Got a test here and as much as I want to stay in my bubble I want to be put out of my misery too. Would you test? Xx


----------



## RB76 (Jul 27, 2011)

The earliest I've tested is 14dpo and yes I would test then again, especially feeling the way you do.
FMU is always best so try to wait a bit between toilet trips if you're going to test in the day time.
Good luck!


----------



## MissMayhem (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks for replying RB76. Am so torn, want to be put out of my misery but want to stay in my ignorant bubble too; was so hoping this was going to work as put back the best embies I've ever had.  Congrats on your little girl and   for your tremendous loss also. xx Will have to wait a bit as the obviously won't be first urine now, tthanks for your advice. xx


----------



## kazzzee (Jul 29, 2014)

You only have to wait until tomorrow. Are you on plenty of progesterone? I'm about the same day as you are (OTD is Monday) and I've had AF symptoms for days now - but I've been reading that they can be a good sign. Look it up. Hopefully we're both going to make it to test day without AF showing up


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I always test early, so I won't smack you if you do!

What I will say, is that I had total AF symptoms with my first BFP and even started looking at other clinics a few days before.  I had two put back and only one stuck, so it could explain the AF symptoms.

 It's a BFP.

X


----------



## clairex3 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi, i have 4 more sleeps unitl OTD 29th which will be 11dp 5 dt with 2 embryos and the for the first time during this roller coaster ride we are all on i think its finally getting to me, shattered just doesn't cover it i've woke 4/5 times the past 3 nights AF always starts during the night , and i've been having AF pains since the day after transfer on and off, i know everyone says it can be a good sign but arghhh it doesn't stop you feeling that its just round the corner, i've even started telling DH we'll try again September with our frozen embryo! i've already decided i will test monday if AF hasn't shown herself by then.
Fx for your BFP's ladies  

xxx


----------



## MissMayhem (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks girls and   for positives for you too. I have read around the things you mentioned but as I've had no symptoms at all until now I'm expecting the worst, I feel I 'know' if that makes sense? I'm devastated. Am 10 days past five  day transfer, on loads of progesterone which is why I think I've not bled sooner. So bloody unfair isn't it! Thank you all though.xx


----------



## Caan (May 24, 2010)

Gosh!! You've got will power!!  I wish you a big positive!! Cx


----------



## clairex3 (Jun 11, 2015)

Well done for holding out this long MissMayhem,  you might as well wait until tomorrow now especially with best results in the morning, i have been told to test even if AF arrives just to make sure, you never know it is always possible to get both   
xxx


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Not feeling anything except depressed & as if AF on its way was exactly how I felt both times I got BFP after IVf cycle. On my OTD in Feb the only reason I tested at all was so I could phone the clinic & move on. I went to the bathroom completely disinterested & didn't even watch as test stick did its thing. Brushed my teeth & only as last minute thought picked up the test stick to look at it. Even the 2 lines were not enough to properly convince me & decided I'd wait & do another test an hour later as was so sure it was wrong. Now 25 weeks pg so guess the stick was accurate  


Hoping MissMayhem & all you other ladies due to test soon have a surprisingly happy OTD


----------



## Bahhumbug (Nov 30, 2014)

Wow fififi, that's an encouraging story!
I'm due to test on tues which will be 12dp5dt. Not sure I'll hold out that long this time. 
Have had far fewer symptoms than last time although have been sick a few times, dizzy and exhausted. Yest was a horrid day with crippling abdominal pain all day and convinced it was over. No blood so far so who knows what to think.
I waver between secret hope and realism/devastation! I'm sure we're all the same.

Will be rooting for everyone on this thread!! Go us!


----------



## MissMayhem (Feb 24, 2013)

You summed up exactly how I feel Bahhumbug, secret hope/realism/devastation.  That's it in a nutshell!  Fifi what an amazing experience for you, fantastic!   Thanks all, and clairex3 and Caan it's not so much willpower as ignorance is bliss. God thought I'd be able to cope this time,  shows how much hope I've secretly clung too, still am even now.  Will test in the morning. ....then try to avoid my stepdaughter for the day; not her fault but just a bit too much of a reminder of what I've not got. Good luck claire, Bahhumbug and kazzzee.   xx


----------



## Inurdreams (Jun 2, 2015)

I guess everyone is different, some people like to stay in the happy PUPO stage, some just want to know straight away so it be less painful later. For me, I don't like to deceive myself, rather get it over and done with. I went with gut feeling and was pretty confident cos my doc told me he thinks I have 60% chance so tested on 6dp5dt. I did what fififi did, poas and brush my teeth and got dressed then checked it. I had to use a couple more just to make sure as well.  Good luck with your OTD!


----------



## MissMayhem (Feb 24, 2013)

How fabulous Inurdreams, good luck with your scan!   xx


----------



## MissMayhem (Feb 24, 2013)

Has anyone else crumbled? Am here holding my morning pee in in case I decide to test. My stepdaughter is due  up today though and really don't want her around when I'm doing it/upset afterwards. Have asked my husband to take her to see family, very unreasonable of me apparently.  xx


----------



## Bahhumbug (Nov 30, 2014)

Been thinking about you all morning!
Do what you want to do for YOU.
I plan to test tomorrow x


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Test when you're ready. (Shame SD around today as you could have done with you & DH having time alone   )
If you save 1st morning wee & use tonight that's fine. Though might be better to just use fresh. As today is your OTD it shouldn't matter what time of day you test so long as you've not had huge amount to drink in 2 hours beforehand.

Hoping it's good news


----------



## Lexan (Feb 26, 2009)

It's a personal thing but after going through various cycles and waiting until otd didn't give me a positive I started testing early as whatever will be will be. Sometime testing early is good if u have a good gp/clinic that believes in hcg rescue shot and can help if your hcg numbers are low and also  progesteronprogesteronprogesterone injection support if you are indeed pregnant.  Good luck whenever you decided to test.

Lex xx


----------



## MissMayhem (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm going to wait til tomorrow too Bahhumbug.,   for you. I got myself too stressed this morning  so went for a drive instead. Going to do a bit of decorating to distract myself then see if I can get into clinic tomorrow. Will GPs do the beta test or only private clinic? Thank you all for being there while I went doolally  , God knows my husband isn't!  xx


----------



## Bahhumbug (Nov 30, 2014)

👍👍👍 x


----------



## Bahhumbug (Nov 30, 2014)

MissMayhem
Just to say I'm probably testing on tues due to various pressures and reasoning from my own parents which are too dull to go into! Didn't want you to think id gone cold on you in the morning!
Take your time and share your news, or not, depending on how you feel.
Either way you are in my thoughts xx


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Missmayhem & Bahhumbug - thinking of you both and hoping your lives get filled with joy this week


----------



## MissMayhem (Feb 24, 2013)

Haha no worries, will have everything crossed for you. In fact my legs are permanently clamped together anyway - like I think that's going to make any difference!   I'm kind of quietly accepting now.

Thanks though both. Am off to GP shortly see if they'll have the good grace to not make me go pay for bad news.xx


----------



## Bahhumbug (Nov 30, 2014)

And   to any bad news that dares to darken our doors


----------



## foreverhopefull2013 (Jan 31, 2013)

I tested 6 days early and got a BFP, my OTD is tomorrow. I would of gone out of my mind, and I'm always eager to see if it's a chemical or not, then at least I  know there's a chance. It's such a cruel experience though... Feeling a lot more hopefull though this time as we've used donor eggs due to my age and crap eggs! Good luck girls xxxxx


----------



## here&#039;s_hoping (Oct 21, 2013)

I tested 6 days early (otd 31.07) and got BFP now going out of my mind thinking it could still be the trigger in my system.  I did the same last month though and got BFN.  This whole 2ww is enough to drive anyone mad    
Good luck ladies xx


----------



## feilin (Dec 12, 2011)

Im in the 2ww 11dp3dt not due to test til saturday 1. terrified, hopeful , depressed, excited- doesnt cover it. Part of me wants to test early but part of me doesnt, hubs doesnt finish work til fri so i dont want to test and it be negative before then.
This is our second round of icsi , last round we were on nhs and the whole 2 ww i knew it didnt work . they had trouble putting the embryo back in but never said why. This time we paid private (thanks to my mum) and the clinic spotted that my cervix was FAR too tight they increased the gonal f from 300 to 450 and they spotted my L.H was too low at 1.8 . Our intial reason for treatment was that hubbys swimmers had antibodies and the hospital said there was nothing wrong with me ! clearly there was with my hormones! so the private clinic put back 2 8 cell embryos . the wait is killing us.


----------



## MissMayhem (Feb 24, 2013)

The things that most people are able to take for granted huh!? Most people wouldn't even know they were pregnant yet let alone be going out of their mind with worry. Fingers crossed for everyone   xx


----------



## Bahhumbug (Nov 30, 2014)

Sadly it's a negative for us this morning.
Will phone clinic this morning to see if it's worth is carrying on with the drugs - this is 11dp5dt - but not holding out any hope now.
We go on holiday today so would need more pessaries to take with us, which I don't think they'll give us (and probably rightly so).
Gutted but accepting.

Better luck to everyone else x x


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Sorry to see your bad news    

Hope distraction of a holiday will give you time to grieve and get some of those feelings out. So, so hard  & unfair


----------



## MissMayhem (Feb 24, 2013)

Truly gutted for you Bahhumbug.    Hope you somehow manage to enjoy your holiday. xxxx


----------

